# Cape Henlopen Pier Report



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

This is a general report for those thinking about heading that way.
Spot are the main thing being caught but a few croakers can be had too. I noticed that the size of the croakers has fallen off leaving most around 10 to 12 inches. The spot are decent sizes up to 10 inches. Snapper Blues are around and average 6 to 13 inches.Stripers are starting to show but dont go thinking you will get a keeper.Flounder have started to bite again. 

A 32" striper was taken a few days ago and keeper flounder started showing up on the planks as well(I thnk this is mostly due to the fact that you can jig for them again since the crowds are thinning out  ). A few trout are around too average about 15".
There were 4 people on the pier when I left at 7am this morning and they were catching Spot and small Croakers.
Water temp is about 76 degrees and high tide is around 8pm tonight ... Water clarity is about 22" . Slack tide sux!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

You have got to stop tickling my itch!  

Thanks for the report.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks, good to know. 

are the trout and stripers being caught mostly on cut spot? I am talking in general, PLO, coke, wherever. Also, I agree with the croakers getting smaller.. at least where I fish (morgantown, md) and... today is a full moon, so everyone get out there!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey WBB, we should go load up on bait for fall!


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

Does it matter frozen spots vs fresh spots?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Wannafishallday said:


> Does it matter frozen spots vs fresh spots?


Fresh is always better IMO. But sometimes it's just convenient to have bait cut up and ready to go. Especially when bait fishing is spotty. (No pun intended) I find that if you are using the spots within the week, you don't even have to salt it down. It should be pretty fresh still.


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

Still new to fishing, what do you mean "salt it down"?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

can u fish 24hrs on this pier!!!:fishing:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

bigpapamd1 said:


> can u fish 24hrs on this pier!!!:fishing:


You bet ... All year !


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

They do close it down occasionally if there is a nasty storm brewing.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Wannafishallday said:


> Still new to fishing, what do you mean "salt it down"?


Putting a heavy coating of salt on the strips helps to remove moisture, reduce spoilage, preserve and toughen the bait. Lots of other baits can be put in salt. I have salted down bloodworms and clams in my freezer too. Some don't seem to need salt, like squid and sand fleas. I've actually never tried it, but then again, I don't really think those baits need to be put on salt.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello,

We might be going to the CHSP pier this weekend. Are the spots still running? What about blues and croaker? Also, should I bring some crab traps? How is the crabbing over there? Last year, there were a lot of crabs BUT out of the 100 or so that we caught, we can only keep 10 because the rest were large females that had the orange and brown/black 'eggs' on them. They were there in full force and it was very common to pull your collapsible nets and see 3 to 5 crabs every 5 minutes or so. There were ALL female crabs though and they were all above 6 inches. Excellent size but for the fact that you cannot keep them.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

f210 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We might be going to the CHSP pier this weekend. Are the spots still running? What about blues and croaker? Also, should I bring some crab traps? How is the crabbing over there? Last year, there were a lot of crabs BUT out of the 100 or so that we caught, we can only keep 10 because the rest were large females that had the orange and brown/black 'eggs' on them. They were there in full force and it was very common to pull your collapsible nets and see 3 to 5 crabs every 5 minutes or so. There were ALL female crabs though and they were all above 6 inches. Excellent size but for the fact that you cannot keep them.


Yep, the sponge crab situation was still the same when I went there last. I saw plenty of crabs but none you could keep.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

f210 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We might be going to the CHSP pier this weekend. Are the spots still running? What about blues and croaker? Also, should I bring some crab traps? How is the crabbing over there? Last year, there were a lot of crabs BUT out of the 100 or so that we caught, we can only keep 10 because the rest were large females that had the orange and brown/black 'eggs' on them. They were there in full force and it was very common to pull your collapsible nets and see 3 to 5 crabs every 5 minutes or so. There were ALL female crabs though and they were all above 6 inches. Excellent size but for the fact that you cannot keep them.


Did you even read this thread?
Same deal with the crabs this year and every year.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

smartest thing you said all day! lol



fishbait said:


> Hey WBB, we should go load up on bait for fall!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> smartest thing you said all day! lol


We'll get out there soon. You planning on making a run? I'll PM you some intel.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I hope no one on this board is physically tickling you anywhere...especially not your itch...


----------

